

Storyvid: launching Literature into the 21st century - radagaisus
http://www.storyvid.io/

======
radagaisus
I didn't find a lot of information on what this really IS, but one of the
founders is Etgar Keret.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Etgar_Keret>

